# Cost of world phone in Spain



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm getting ready to leave for a long trip to Spain. Trying to decide about buying an unlocked world phone (4 bands) here in the US or in Spain.

What could I expect to pay for a decent bar world phone in Spain? I'll be getting a prepaid service there.

Thanks in advance!
Justin


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justing said:


> I'm getting ready to leave for a long trip to Spain. Trying to decide about buying an unlocked world phone (4 bands) here in the US or in Spain.
> 
> What could I expect to pay for a decent bar world phone in Spain? I'll be getting a prepaid service there.
> 
> ...


I'll check with my OH when he gets home, but I know he has separate phones for here & the US, so I'm not sure you can buy one there which you can use here, or vice versa


----------



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Xabiachica. Yes you can buy them in the US. Just need to make sure they are unlocked. I've done it before. Problem is most carries like T-Mobile & ATT lock their phones. Yet there are services that will unlock them. 

If your husband uses Verizon, Nextel or Sprint most of those phones won't work in Spain since they use a different technology.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justing said:


> Thanks Xabiachica. Yes you can buy them in the US. Just need to make sure they are unlocked. I've done it before. Problem is most carries like T-Mobile & ATT lock their phones. Yet there are services that will unlock them.
> 
> If your husband uses Verizon, Nextel or Sprint most of those phones won't work in Spain since they use a different technology.


that's what I thought it was - a technology issue rather than the 'unlocking' one


so what phones are transportable?


----------



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> so what phones are transportable?


Look for a phone with these bands below. There are online services to unlock the phone and some independent cell shops will do it. 
US Bands 850 1900 EU 900 1800

Motorola SLVR L7 is an example. You can buy it unlocked from Amazon for $72. It's the one I am looking at right now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justing said:


> Look for a phone with these bands below. There are online services to unlock the phone and some independent cell shops will do it.
> US Bands 850 1900 EU 900 1800
> 
> Motorola SLVR L7 is an example. You can buy it unlocked from Amazon for $72. It's the one I am looking at right now.


well my OH came in & I asked him - seems I'm out of date


he can indeed use his latest US phone over here - he just prefers to have 2 phones!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends exactly what you want to do with your phone. You need a tri- or quad-band phone in order for it to work in both the US and Europe. 

For simplicity's sake, you can simply ask your mobile provider in the US to set you up with international roaming, which will allow you to receive calls dialed to your US number while in Spain. No need to have the phone unlocked or any of that.

If you need a local Spanish phone number while you're here, you can go the unlocked phone route. You'll still need a tri- or quad-band phone (mobile phones in Europe operate on a different radio band than they do in the US) but when you get to Spain, you buy a Spanish chip to put into your phone and that provides you with a Spanish phone number. You won't, however, be able to get calls from people calling your US number while you're away.

The other option is to have the best of both worlds and put your US mobile phone on international roaming so you can receive calls at your US number. Then, get a cheap pay-as-you-go phone in Spain to make local calls and receive calls using a Spanish phone number.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> It depends exactly what you want to do with your phone. You need a tri- or quad-band phone in order for it to work in both the US and Europe.
> 
> For simplicity's sake, you can simply ask your mobile provider in the US to set you up with international roaming, which will allow you to receive calls dialed to your US number while in Spain. No need to have the phone unlocked or any of that.
> 
> ...


that's why my oh said he prefers 2 phones

his clients know which country he'll be in & when, but usually for a day or so he leaves both phones switched on - just in case anyone forgets


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I got a triband Motorola from E-Bay, £30. It works in Canada, Spain and most of Europe -at least the countries I've been in. 
If it works in Canada I guess it will work in the U.S.?


----------

